# LIVING WORLD



## Shakermaker (Nov 16, 2010)

Just opened up shop online after years of advertising & graphic design work. Turning my nature photography addiction into a hobby. Check out my images for sale at: Living World by shakermaker on Etsy

It's called, "Living World Photography Studio." If you have any comments those are welcome


----------



## SusanMart (Dec 15, 2010)

Very professional images I think. Like them


----------



## Shakermaker (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you very much! If there are any specific photos you ever need I provide requests at super reasonable prices.


----------



## SusanMart (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sure I will return to your site, when I need any specific photos
You can also rely on me in the questions about web development.
I'll be glad


----------

